# Dragon Fire Tools Work Benches



## will.mcray (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello everyone,

First, I have no affiliation with this company. I am just a happy customer who want to share with others who may have interest.

After a lot of reading and research of work benches with embedded tool boxes for storage and organization, I was ready to pull the trigger and buy several Harbor Freight 43 inch wide tool boxes and do as others and build a frame around them and a metal work top.  I then stumbled on this company called Dragon Fire Tools and looked around their site. I was immediately impressed with what I was seeing and reading and decided to contact the owner with a few question which he (Lew) was very responsive.  For the cost of $1600-1800 for a work bench with everything I was looking for, it was far cheaper to buy these then build my own bench and buy the boxes to place in the work bench. Not to mention the added features as I will explain below.

I took delivery on my new work benches yesterday and thought I would share with everyone the product. 

The work benches showed up in fine fashion and well protected.  Mr. Elvis who delivered the work benches backed the trailer down the driveway and he stuck around to not only get them off his truck and trailer, but he also assisted in getting the work benches placed in my shop where I wanted them. Thank you Mr. Elvis for all your help!

I purchased three boxes , (2) 7 foot with 24 drawers and (1) 7 foot with twelve drawers and two side cabinets.  The benches are well made and with a great powder coat finish. I am very impressed with the quality. No damage or scratches anywhere on the three work benches as delivered.

These work benches are filling a gap in the industry that is well needed for a home shop and professional shops. The height is perfect at 37 inches and the depth is a very nice feature of 29 inches for proper storage versatility for all sorts of tools.These are not like the like the big box stores that have only 18-20 inch deep tool boxes with small depth drawers where your longest screw driver can't lay in straight.

If you are in the market and looking for a good quality work bench with all the features of a big name brands like Snap-On, these work benches are for you.  Keep in mind, these are not Snap-On nor meant to be, but are affordable, good looking, great quality and useful. 

Not long after I got things settle in, I received a call from the owner Lew checking in to see how things arrived and if I had any issues or concerns. Great customer service nice to see a business owner reach out to his customers.

If you are in the market to outfit your shop, don't wait, get yourself a few! You will not be disappointed...   look em up at www.dragonfiretools.com.

Will
Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## ch2co (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks mighty fine! I love the height of the drawers, mine are all much to tall,  ( although they were free.  ) thanks for
the info on dragonfiretools.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2018)

Great looking benches/boxes!


----------



## brino (Feb 9, 2018)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing.
-brino


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2018)

Need one of those in the new shop. Thanks for the link. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## DougD (Feb 10, 2018)

Impressive.  Nice set-up, and reasonable price. Thanks for sharing
dd


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 10, 2018)

Mighty fine.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 10, 2018)

Do the drawers autoclose?


----------



## will.mcray (Feb 10, 2018)

ch2co said:


> Do the drawers autoclose?



They do not auto close but have the detent to keep them closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp (Feb 10, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

